# Rubicon sticking in reverse



## T.PAGE (Jan 31, 2013)

Greetings all,

I recently bought a 2009 rubicon with GPScape and EPS. It had less than 400 miles and less than 90 hours when bought. It is not my first Honda, however it my first one with an automatic transmission. Since purchase I've had the time to put no more than 10 miles on it. However, I've noticed the few times I've had it out, after a few minutes of riding it becomes increasingly hard to shift from reverse into any other gear. But once out of reverse it shifts smoothly into any other gear; neutral, drive, low, and even back it to reverse! But once into reverse the horror story begins again. However, at start up, or after cooling off a bit the bike seems to shift more smoothly. It also shifts smoothly when the bike is off and even when difficult to shift, it never makes any unsettling noises. Perplexed, a quick search yielded several post relating to my issue, but I couldn't find a definitive answer. Most all post suggested to lube the shift linkage; which after figuring out how to remove the entire side panel, I lube all linkage with a little WD-40 (only thing I had on hand). No real change. I've also done a (very) little research on the rubi's hydro-static(?) transmission. Wondering if that may have something to do with it? 

Please help!!

Please excuse any errors as this was composed on my tablet.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might check the idle maybe a little to high. Have you changed the oil since you've had it?


----------



## T.PAGE (Jan 31, 2013)

hp488 said:


> Might check the idle maybe a little to high. Have you changed the oil since you've had it?


No, I haven't changed the oil yet. Its on my to do list. Thats a big reason I haven't taken it out on a real ride yet. And I've been reading about the idle being to high. Going to look into both, thanks!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Wrong number above. 903-258-4043


I agree idle may be high or linkage need adjusting 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

